# How's This For Cool ?



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

This last weekend I was presented with the chance to buy the contents of a watch repairers that closed down a few years back. Any watches had long gone, but there was still a good selection of books, boxes, tools, watch technical service sheets, watch instructions & advertising wares etc - so the deal was done.

Here's a neat Seiko advertising item for the then new AGS range of watches - now known as Kinetics. This display item is mains powered, and when you plug it in a red light comes on and the rotor spins









Sorry for the poor focus in the pic again - my digi camera is playing up, so may be time for a new one soon.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Didnt they call this the "Automaic Generating System" or something similar?

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

PS Foggy,

Is that a Fender head in the background?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Roger



> Didnt they call this the "Automaic Generating System"


Yep, spot on.



> Is that a Fender head in the background?


Unfortunately, not. The guitar on the left is a vintage Vox, the one on the right a 1980's Westone.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my brother just picked up a Westone for Â£50. Lovely guitar. Active pickups look a nightmare to wire up though!

btw nice piece of advertising mem there Ian. I was outbid on an AGS the other week on ebay, went for about Â£50 if I remember right.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi PG

Re the Westone. I bought it second hand from the Brixton Music Exchange in 1987 for Â£125. Quite nice guitars - has a good action to it. It's been quite a while since I've played though, so I'm probably quite rusty.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> The guitar on the left is a vintage Vox


I had a Vox Phantom back in the mid '60s and also an AC30 amp which I desperately regret selling.

I will post a pic of my Strat (genuine USA version) when I get chance.

Roger


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi,

I still have an A.G.S....nice watch but only about 18 hr power reserve


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Foggy,

I just love this horological paraphernalia...sometimes more that the actual acticles themselves.

That looks a very fine example....very envious.
















Let me know when you want to sell it
















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

Roger said:


> > The guitar on the left is a vintage Vox
> 
> 
> I had a Vox Phantom back in the mid '60s and also an AC30 amp which I desperately regret selling.
> ...


Roger I've got a Fender Strat USA also, bought it new in 1989.

Had quite a collection at one time but all gone now except the Fender and an Ovation electo acoustic.

Watches are easier to store!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Sorry the earlier pic didnt work, I'll try again


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Neil,

Mine is 1990. I also bought a small Marshall practice amp....I'm amazed at the volume level it produces for just 10 watts.

Ok about the collect, you dont happen to have an Epiphone Rivoli for sale by any chance??

Roger


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

Roger

I've had to hack this pic around a bit to use as an applied image as my usual host is down but you get the idea.

Same as yours but with a maple neck.

No sorry, I've never had an Epiphone Rivoli. I had mainly Gibson, fender and a rickenbacker 360.

I haven't really played a guitar for about 5 years but I've got a Marshall valvestate my youngest son uses the Strat a lot now as he's into Hendrix, bless him!

At least I can say he's had a good education.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a Fender Squire - Japanese version of Strat I believe. Looks cool but I can't play it


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi Neil,

OK about the Epiphone, never mind, I will find one eventually!

I try to get about 15 minutes a day in practice, but even after over 35 years, I'm still not very good!!

Roger


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Crikey!







Enough people here to form a group....what would it be called ?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul



> I just love this horological paraphernalia...sometimes more that the actual acticles themselves.


Yeah, me too. Here's another AGS advertising item from Seiko...

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Foggy said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is it....looks like a set of bathroom scales?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

It's a 2 foot tall, advertising stand, probably used in shop windows to display the watches on.

Cheers

Foggy


----------

